# R33 parts wanted



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

A friend has asked me to source the following parts for him, they are:-

Driver's side carpeted section that hide's the inside of the O/S inner wing.

The plastic trim that covers the boot lock area, that goes between the recess.

The carpeted section that goes below that.

Space saver

All parts are for a 1996 R33 Gtst.

Many thanks


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

OK just to ad, "ANY ONE" that messages myself that has just one post or has just joined I can read your future

Your going on a short fast journey, F*** ***


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Does any one have any of the parts above lying around in their garage/shed or breaking an r33 please ?

Cheers


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Really do you think I was born yesterday


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Still requiring parts below please :-

Driver's side carpeted section that hide's the inside of the O/S inner wing.

The plastic trim that covers the boot lock area, that goes between the recess.

Space saver

All parts are for a 1996 R33 Gtst.

*JUST FOR THE NEW MEMBERS AND ONES WITH EITHER NO POSTS OR SO, I WAS NOT BORN YESTERDAY !!*
*
DON'T BOTHER MESSAGING ME BECAUSE YOU WILL JUST GET REPORTED
*
*BONJOUR....*


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

JesseClay said:


> Hey


Yep I think you'll find friggin horses eat it !!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Din Viesel said:


> *
> A friend has asked me to source the following parts for him, they are:-
> 
> Space saver
> ...


This is not Me but....









Nissan Skyline JDM 5 X 114.3 16” Spare Wheel 135/70/16 Bridgestone Tyre And Rim | eBay


Nissan Skyline JDM 5 X 114.3 16” Spare Wheel 135/70/16 Bridgestone Tyre And Rim. Condition is "Used". Dispatched with Other 48h Courier.



www.ebay.co.uk





HTH!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have a mold for the boot trim so it could be made in carbon, would be expensive though, £250 I think


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> This is not Me but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks but I don't think that is for a R33 ?



Simonh said:


> I have a mold for the boot trim so it could be made in carbon, would be expensive though, £250 I think


Again thank you Simon I have passed on your message & he said thanks but he will wait for a genuine part.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

No worries.


----------

